# Douglas Kuiper's sermon on glorying the cross of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 4, 2015)

Recently I have read some book reviews by the Revd Douglas Kuiper in the _Protestant Reformed Theological Journal_, and found him to be both a generous and judicious writer (I speak as one who would not share all the emphases of the PRC people). I have also listened to a couple of his sermons, and found this one on Galatians 6:14 to be very good:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=3211223005


----------

